# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Historia e jetës dhe veprave të Skënderbeut - Marlin Barleti

## beratii

nese kish mujt mem tregu dikush se ku muj me gjet ne internet librin "histori e jetes dhe e veprave te skenderbeut ''   nga Marin Barleti .

----------


## landleli

Pershendetje,

Ne google books (http://books.google.com), nen emrin Marino Barlezio, mund te gjeni disa informacione me shume per historianin e Skenderbeut dhe librat e tij.

----------

